# Least favourite pokemon in Competitive Battling.



## S.K (Dec 4, 2008)

Jigglypuff.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Dec 4, 2008)

Weedle/Caterpie/Metapod/Kakuna.

You know, all those guys.


----------



## see ya (Dec 4, 2008)

Competitive? 

Machamp. "LOL I HAVE ACCESS TO AN ABILITY THAT MAKE ALL MY HITS 100% ACCURATE AND AN ATTACK THAT CONFUSES 100% OF THE TIME!" I cringe every time I have to face him. I mean, yeah, he's slow, but he's pretty damn bulky for a sweeper, and almost everything that has an attack that can one-shot him is too frail to risk a miss. And you can't status him without risking activating Guts. ARGH.


----------



## NO HAX (Dec 4, 2008)

I think he means to use.

Anyway...

Shellos. Seriously I hate it normally but its attacks and stats are absolute crap, even when you evolve it, it doesn't get any better.


----------



## Beep The Meep (Dec 4, 2008)

All of them are hard to use, its just how you use them.


----------



## Exdeath (Dec 5, 2008)

NO HAX said:


> Shellos. Seriously I hate it normally but its attacks and stats are absolute crap, even when you evolve it, it doesn't get any better.


Ever tried Gastrobuffet?

Anyway. I always hate having to face a Blissey, even when I can easily deal with them. They're just so annoying, and make battles drag on forever.


----------



## Jetx (Dec 5, 2008)

Jigglypuff isn't in competitive battling ;/

anyway

Bullet Punch Scizor
I want to punch the person who decided that would be a good idea. <_<


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 5, 2008)

Garchomp. WAYYYYY too popular.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 5, 2008)

I hate Machamp and T-tar. >:(


----------



## Kyku (Dec 20, 2008)

Blissey because its way to popular and I'm not into the pretty pink Pokemon. I also hate Machamp, but not as much.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't mind Machamps. I can KO them quickly. I hate taking on Espeon and Glaceons.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 25, 2008)

I hate when people use garchomp. I think it changing to uber was the best thing that happened to it


----------



## M3wk!ttyz (Dec 25, 2008)

ralts.
her evos r good but she is BAD.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 25, 2008)

M3wk!ttyz said:


> ralts.
> her evos r good but she is BAD.


Ralts is an NFU. So it's not eligible.

Anyway, I'd go with Slaking. It doesn't move half the time and the only decent moveset it can get can be countered with every single Ghost out there with Dream Eater or even any Fighting-type tank.

Oh, and Sableye and Spiritomb. Hackers often give them Wonderguard since they have no weaknesses so they're damned immortal. Yay.


----------



## Astro (Dec 25, 2008)

I hate taking on my friends Linoone, its a Team builder but it majorly fast, its speed is in the 400's


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 25, 2008)

Astro said:


> I hate taking on my friends Linoone, its a Team builder but it majorly fast, its speed is in the 400's


Linoone may be fast but it isn't really good with sweeping or even attacks. It's good as a lead if you have slow sweepers who need a bit of aid. It's better with statuses and if it could, Stealth Rocking.


----------



## S.K (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, but he did say its a team builder so it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Dec 25, 2008)

Anything with Protect, Double Team, Substitute, as everybody who relies mainly on any of those wimpy moves fails at life.


----------



## S.K (Dec 25, 2008)

Substitute is pointless whilst Double Team is actually a worthy move.

On PBR, pretty much every pokemon on collosseums know protect, fucking annoying.


----------



## see ya (Dec 25, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> Anything with Protect, Double Team, Substitute, as everybody who relies mainly on any of those wimpy moves fails at life.


Double Team's illegal in most competitive play.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah but double team is a fucking pain in PBR.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 25, 2008)

I didn't know you had PBR Sam. 

Also I remember that Dusknoir is quite annoying.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 25, 2008)

Skymin said:


> Double Team's illegal in most competitive play.


Double Team is completely legal now because of Defog and more anti-evasive moves to counter it in Gen. IV.


----------



## see ya (Jan 3, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Double Team is completely legal now because of Defog and more anti-evasive moves to counter it in Gen. IV.


Actually, no, it's still illegal in most circles, because Defog is MUCH more often than not a terrible move option. Moves that reduce the enemy's evasiveness, like Sand Attack and such, are legal, but nobody actually uses them for much the same reason nobody uses Defog. In competitive play, most people don't really bother to dick around with evasion.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jan 3, 2009)

~Umbreon. It's basically a defensive Toxic-using healing-with-Moonlight sucker who ruins every BL set I try. This thing just _won't die,_ only when I use strong sweepers can I take it down. I'd prefer to go with Blaziken, Gallade, or Zangoose against Umbreon. But with Blaziken and Gallade, they still get Toxic'd anyway and can't take out the whole opposing team.

~Alakazam. It's completely awful to take down if you don't have a handy Dark type nearby, and even then it usually kills it with Focus Blast. They really need to make a good Dark/Flying type so Alakazam can meet its match. But I love using it on my teams :3 *hypocrite* Of course, Metagross could maybe do it a lot of damage, what with Agility and that Attack. Not only that, but it resists Psychic, and only takes neutral damage from Focus Blast, which are Alakazam's main choice moves. And Calm Mind, which I also see quite a lot, won't matter because before it can use that extra Sp. Attack it'll have fainted, and Metagross doesn't do special attacks except in emergencies. A Blissey could also squash it under her huge butt, but if I ever had a Blissey (besides the totally useless one in my Diamond) I'd probably kill her before I used her in battle.

~Blissey. Period. Instead of using her, we should all give this bitch a slap in the face. 

~Celebi is a major annoyance to take down. It uses Heal Bell all the time, and has Natural Cure for itself. Of course, if you ever manage to trap it, then it'll use a Giga Drain and heal itself some more. Real pain to deal with >.>

~Skarmory. It's basically the regular Defense equivalant of Blissey, except with a Spikes/Whirlwind combo. Ewwwww.

~Snorlax. Aagh. I hate its Curse. I hate its rest. But its fun to listen to its cry :D *grunt*

~TYRANITAR. DAMNED DEFENSE BOOST >O

~Suicune. Is. A. Bastard.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jan 3, 2009)

Any Pokemon that can self-destruct, like Koffing. Its a pathetic way of killing yourself, and taking your opponent down with you. Same with Gastly and its Curse move.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

^Pathetic. But FUN!


----------



## Espeon (Jan 3, 2009)

Anything is fine so long as it is within the rules for me.
Sand attack can get annoying but no-one uses it.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 8, 2009)

^Why would they want to?


----------



## Felidire (Feb 1, 2009)

Blissssaayyy </3


God I hate that thing....


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 1, 2009)

Blissey and Skarmory are horrid horrid horrid.

I for some strange reason hate Bug Pokemon as most teams I make are weak to them more than any other type.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Feb 1, 2009)

Bugs do have a LOT of weaknesses.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Feb 2, 2009)

S.K said:


> Substitute is pointless whilst Double Team is actually a worthy move.
> 
> On PBR, pretty much every pokemon on collosseums know protect, fucking annoying.


Wow. Um. I won't get into the whole Double Team debate, I'll jsut say no.

As for Substitute, you just have to know how to use it, because in the right hands, it's _far _from pointless.

Anyway, on topic... I hate Alakazam. Like using it, not facing it. And for some reason, I can never get passed my friends cursing Snorlax. Damn, I hate that thing.


----------

